
How the Gap in the Resume of Many Working Mothers Affects Their Career - lilicawat
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-the-gap-in-the-resume-of-many-working-mothers-affects-their-career-3402ba0b3a84
======
2rsf
I have read that even in Sweden where long parental leaves (think a year) are
acceptable both for men and women, women still suffer from that in the long
term.

The problem being not explaining the gaps, but the fact of taking it.

~~~
raducu
In Romania you can choose a maternal/paternal leave of up to 2 years, during
which you are still employed by the same employer -- you are payed by the
state a percentage of your previous income, but you are still employed.

No need to explain any gap, because there won't be a gap in your resume, and
it is nobody's business asking question about maternal/paternal leaves(I'm
pretty sure it would be illegal to ask such private information anyway).

~~~
lilicawat
Well I live in Switzerland, but the stories I mentioned in the articles are
real woman from several cities in Europe. I have friends from Romania and they
mentioned that paternal and materal leave are more equal there.

------
probinso
the change for resumes I would like to see, is to remove all dates and only
document duration. a resume should only be the contract of what you're
comfortable justifying in experience during an interview.

~~~
lilicawat
That could be a game change.

